# is this a wingbar trike?



## spoker (Dec 15, 2017)

anyone know what wheels and set go on it?


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 15, 2017)

Oh dang! So awesome! We almost never see those.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 15, 2017)

So rad!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 15, 2017)

I didn’t know these existed, very cool!


----------



## spoker (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## spoker (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 15, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2017)

My favorite tricycle.I would love to find one of these complete. I saw one at Ann Arbor a couple of years ago but $2200 was too rich for my blood! V/r Shawn


----------



## buickmike (Dec 15, 2017)

I saw a seat on bay maybe a couple months ago. Flared on the bottom like the toolbox seat but when upside down you could see little tricycle seat post built into seat. Being streamline in its design you could tell where it would belong and it only had 1 bid on it.said to myself somebody knows what it is.. what neat toys they had back then.
Wow look at the rear wheels on that trike you couldn't catch that kid


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 15, 2017)

@ratrodz


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2017)

If you don't have the Silver King book Scott published you are missing out! V/r Shawn


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Dec 15, 2017)

I found just the handlebar stem (with a piece of handlebar) in my stuff--anybody need one?----Cowboy


----------



## ratrodz (Dec 16, 2017)

These are awesome!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 16, 2017)

:eek: SHUT UP! I am NOT jealous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 16, 2017)

Some pics from on line


----------

